# Le féminisme, une technique de drague comme les autres ?



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

Comme il est déjà midi, et que personne ne l'a remarqué, ou que ceux qui en avait l'envie ont eu peur de s'affronter à nos machistes de service, il est donc l'heure et l'occasion de causer du truc dont il est question toute la journée, "la journée des femmes", donc.

Mais comme l'idée de relire la litanie de l'histoire de la domination masculine ne m'enchante pas, je me contenterais de porter à votre sagacité cette phrase d'un posteur de nos rangs, dont je préserverais l'anonymat et la quiétude :


*Le féminisme, c'est une technique de drague comme les autres.*


Voilà. Bisous mes chéri(e)s.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

Ben ... Ca dépend un peu de qui le pratique ... non ?


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... Ca dépend un peu de qui le pratique ... non ?


 Pas du tout ! 

Les hommes s'en servent pour faire croire aux femmes qu'ils les respecteront mieux que les autres mâles, les femmes s'en servent pour montrer aux hommes qu'elles assurent un max et n'ont pas un petit pois dans le ciboulot, et chez les homosexuelles, c'est un rite de passage, non ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

fidèle dans la diversité


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

Vi ... ben dans le tas, il y en à quand même quelques unes qui le jouent façon "fort Chabrol", sauf que vu leur physique, y a personne pour monter à l'assaut


----------



## jahrom (8 Mars 2005)

Ouuaahhhoouuu !!!  c'est vrai, c'est *LA* journée de la femme !!

Ce qui est bien c'est de noter que les 364 autres journées sont celles des hommes...
A quand la parité ???


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2005)

Yep. Oui, mais, non... 

Pour moi la journée de la femme n'est pas une question de féminisme. Ce n'est pas une occasion pour montrer à celle qu'on aime (?) qu'elle est la meilleure, la plus belle, etc. etc. :rateau: pour cela vous avez les autres 364 jours de l'an messieurs  mais plutôt pour rappeller à la conscience collective la condition générale de la femme dans le monde. Violence, inégalités, et compagnie. Je vais pas vous dresser un portrait, y'a qu'à lire les médias. 

Bon bref, étant plus ou moins sûre que ce thread va partir en sucette vu qu'on est au bar, je m'arrête là, mais je n'en pense pas moins.  

Et merci (quand même) à rezba d'en avoir parlé...


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ouuaahhhoouuu !!! c'est vrai, c'est *LA* journée de la femme !!
> 
> Ce qui est bien c'est de noter que les 364 autres journées sont celles des hommes...
> A quand la parité ???


 
tout à fait d'accord avec toi, c'est du n'importe quoi cette journée!
Pourquoi pas une journée des petits, des grands, des blonds...
la parité, ce serait d'avoir aussi la journée des hommes


----------



## macelene (8 Mars 2005)

Merci mon *Gugusse Violet* de penser à nous... :love: s'en est fallut de peu...  

Je ne vais pas m'étendre...:SIFFLE:   je dois filer dans mon aquarium...  mais le sujet doit avoir in intérêt certain...  


:love: À Toutes les NAnas...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Yep. Oui, mais, non...
> 
> Pour moi la journée de la femme n'est pas une question de féminisme. Ce n'est pas une occasion pour montrer à celle qu'on aime (?) qu'elle est la meilleure, la plus belle, etc. etc. :rateau: pour cela vous avez les autres 364 jours de l'an messieurs  mais plutôt pour rappeller à la conscience collective la condition générale de la femme dans le monde. Violence, inégalités, et compagnie. Je vais pas vous dresser un portrait, y'a qu'à lire les médias.
> 
> ...


 
DANS LE MONDE...tu l'as dit.

Alors qu'on nous foute la paix ici.


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout !
> 
> Les hommes s'en servent pour faire croire aux femmes qu'ils les respecteront mieux que les autres mâles, les femmes s'en servent pour montrer aux hommes qu'elles assurent un max et n'ont pas un petit pois dans le ciboulot,



chut  ne lache pas le morceau :rateau:


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> DANS LE MONDE...tu l'as dit.
> 
> Alors qu'on nous foute la paix ici.


 Il faut excuser sonny, il a été violé par des féministes à plusieurs reprises lorsqu'il n'était encore qu'adolescent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> DANS LE MONDE...tu l'as dit.
> 
> Alors qu'on nous foute la paix ici.



Ben t'en as mis ... Du temps, qu'est-ce qui t'as retenu ? Vu le sujet, on t'attendait dès le second post


----------



## Berthold (8 Mars 2005)

Ouais. On peut dire la même chose de toutes les journées, des handicapés (les autres jours on crève les pneus des chariots), des déportés ((les autres jours on est négationnistes), contre le racisme (les autres jours on ratonne), sans tabac (les autres jours on emmerde tout le monde avec sa clope), Noël c'est la fête des enfants (les autres jours on peut tabasser). Tous ces jours de ne sont là que pour réactiver la mémoire des mal-vivants, après tout ça n'est qu'une question de sens de la vie (merci les Monthy Python). Personnellement ça me gave bien toutes ces commémorations, non pas à cause de leurs thèmes politiquement corrects, mais parce que si elles existent c'est qu'il y en a besoin. Ça montre l'état d'esprit général, ça me rend pessimiste et ô combien.

À quand la journée sans télé ?
La journée des Macusers ?
La journée sans bagnole, sans engueulade, ...

Tiens on peut lancer un fil : quelle journée voulez-vous instaurer ?

Je lance la journée sans Windows. Aujourd'hui c'est déjà pris, alors mettons le 13 octobre. Hop.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'en as mis ... Du temps, qu'est-ce qui t'as retenu ? Vu le sujet, on t'attendait dès le second post


 

C'était une erreur de croire que le féminisme était un sujet qui puisse me faire réagir.

ça n'est ni porteur, ni interessant.

Et comme je dis toujours : 

*" Le féminisme, tant que ce sera des femmes qui s'en occuperont, ça marchera pas !"*


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'était une erreur de croire que le féminisme était un sujet qui puisse me faire réagir.
> 
> ça n'est ni porteur, ni interessant.
> 
> ...



Ah, tu vois, ça rejoint ce que je disais au départ. Le féminisme, c'est bien quand c'est un truc de mecs.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mars 2005)

Comme la cuisine au demeurant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'était une erreur de croire que le féminisme était un sujet qui puisse me faire réagir.
> 
> ça n'est ni porteur, ni interessant.



Ah   Pourtant, c'est toujours sur ceux là que tu sautes à pieds joints d'habitude


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mars 2005)

Ben je fais en fonction de l'offre...


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2005)

CQFD. (part en sifflottant doucement)


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et comme je dis toujours :
> 
> *" Le féminisme, tant que ce sera des femmes qui s'en occuperont, ça marchera pas !"*



Une question d'écouteurs d'iPod quoi... Bref laissons ça à Golf, c'est son dada. :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mars 2005)

Qui c'est qui joue au golf ?


----------



## Berthold (8 Mars 2005)

Çui qu'a les boules ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Çui qu'a les boules ?


----------



## Dedalus (8 Mars 2005)

J'ai l'impression qu'ici il n'est point question de féminisme mais de machisme/anti-machisme... 
(Comment ? ce serait la même chose ?    Ah bon :rose: )

Alors comme je revendique le droit à la frivolité (surtout sur les sujets graves), petite anecdote parallèle : 
J'adore, au restau, faire chier le sommelier ou le maître d'hôtel qui vient la gueule enfarinée verser trois gouttes de vin dans mon verre pour que je donne mon approbation. Chaque fois que ma douce est là (d'ailleurs je vais rarement au restau sans elle), je rétorque :
"voyez donc avec madame, c'est elle la spécialiste, vous savez bien que nos papilles sont génétiquement inférieures" 
C'est vrai en plus, on fait des expérience de goûtage en aveugle et c'est elle la plus forte, de loin

Et pas que pour le vin      

Voilà, voilà c'était ma petite contribution à une grande cause


----------



## Malow (8 Mars 2005)

La journée de la femme, ou plutot devrions nous dire La journée des femmes!
Mais lesquelles? Celles qui ont besoin d'aides ou celles qui montrent qu'elles en ont?
On ne sais plus trop...Bientôt, cette journée va devenir une fête comme Noêl, super markettée, très fausse, et les hommes devront faire un petit cadeau sympa a leur nana, histoire de dire..histoire de faire.
Je pense qu'on est tous d'accord en affirmant qu'il n'y a pas qu'une seule journée des femmes, ni 364 journées des hommes. Les femmes sont sans cesse en train de se battre contre l'inegalité en terme de salaires, de partage des tâches, d'affirmation...etc.etc.
En Iran, la femme est égale à la moitié d'un homme : j'espère que c'est la partie inferieure alors!!!! car question Tête, affirmer que la femme est un demi homme, c'est...être...heu...un homme.
Perso, je trouve les féministes très agressives quand a ce débat quelque peu faux cul : 
Même si certaines se sont battu pour le droit a la contraception, a l'IVG, au droit de vote, et autres, je pense que certains hommes quelque peu violents continueront de frapper leur femme, que dans certains pays du monde, les femmes seront toujours obligées de mettre le voile, et que dans pratiquement toutes les entreprises, les femmes seront toujours moins payées que les hommes; C'est un état de faits, non du pessimisme : sachant que dans notre monde, tant que les femmes accepteront d'être la nounou de leurs mecs, et tant que les hommes voudront avoir le pouvoir ( et sur quoi je me le demande), l'évolution  ne se fera que petit a petit, voire trop lentement, sans que nous puissions en profiter.
Ne dit on pas que l'homme et la femme viennent d'une planete différente??? 
 
Une jeune femme qui ne veut pas être mise dans un ghetto...


----------



## abba zaba (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *Le machisme, c'est une technique de vente comme les autres.*








Allez, bonne année quand même les filles...


----------



## krystof (8 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *" Le féminisme, tant que ce sera des femmes qui s'en occuperont, ça marchera pas !"*




Mince alors, tu m'a pris de vitesse là


----------



## Spyro (8 Mars 2005)

Quoi ?
La journée sans femmes ?
Ben comme tous les jours alors ?


_Non ? DE LA femme ! ah bon !
J'avais mal compris, escuzez moi._


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?
> La journée sans femmes ?
> Ben comme tous les jours alors ?
> 
> ...



Alumeeeeeeeez le feu !


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Mars 2005)

Que dire ?


----------



## jahrom (8 Mars 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> La journée de la femme, ou plutot devrions nous dire La journée des femmes!
> Mais lesquelles? Celles qui ont besoin d'aides ou celles qui montrent qu'elles en ont?
> On ne sais plus trop...Bientôt, cette journée va devenir une fête comme Noêl, super markettée, très fausse, et les hommes devront faire un petit cadeau sympa a leur nana, histoire de dire..histoire de faire.
> Je pense qu'on est tous d'accord en affirmant qu'il n'y a pas qu'une seule journée des femmes, ni 364 journées des hommes. Les femmes sont sans cesse en train de se battre contre l'inegalité en terme de salaires, de partage des tâches, d'affirmation...etc.etc.
> ...



Oula Malow est remontée grave, va falloir que je rentre avec un bouquet de fleurs....:mouais:


----------



## jahrom (8 Mars 2005)

Ha j'oubliais :

Femmes je vous aime !!!

Surtout toi ma chérie....


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mars 2005)

Bouffon.

Pas d'autre mot.


----------



## sofiping (8 Mars 2005)

j' Y Pense Et J'oublie..... C' Est La , C' Est La Vie


----------



## je hais les ordis (8 Mars 2005)

pourquoi ??ca dérange les mecs la journée de la femme??

moi je trouve ca bien...forcement ca prete à rire en france mais bon , ne soyons pas egocentriques....bande de cons .


----------



## jahrom (8 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bouffon.
> 
> Pas d'autre mot.



Je sais, je n'en suis pas fier... :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ??ca dérange les mecs la journée de la femme??
> 
> moi je trouve ca bien...forcement ca prete à rire en france mais bon , ne soyons pas egocentriques....bande de cons .


si chuis pas français je peux aussi rire et être con ?


----------



## je hais les ordis (8 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si chuis pas français je peux aussi rire et être con ?


 
décidement ca s'arrange pas pour toi mon pti sup'mo , continue avec tes allusions SM c'est ce qui te va le mieux. Pourquoi pas un truc sadique sur une femme voilée ??


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ??ca dérange les mecs la journée de la femme??
> 
> moi je trouve ca bien...forcement ca prete à rire en france mais bon , ne soyons pas egocentriques....bande de cons .



Tu parles mal de la bouche, toi. Va falloir que tu apprennes à modérer tes propos. Pour commencer, tu vas éditer ton post, et enlever les trois derniers mots.


----------



## je hais les ordis (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles mal de la bouche, toi. Va falloir que tu apprennes à modérer tes propos. Pour commencer, tu vas éditer ton post, et enlever les trois derniers mots.


 
fais le toi-même superman.... bah alors je vous fais pas rire ????


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> fais le toi-même superman.... bah alors je vous fais pas rire ????



Non.


Pas du tout.


----------



## je hais les ordis (8 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> 
> 
> Pas du tout.


 
alors on peut se foutre de la gueule des femmes mais fo pas titiller le monsieur, ou peut être que je suis allé trop loin....


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles mal de la bouche, toi. Va falloir que tu apprennes à modérer tes propos. Pour commencer, tu vas éditer ton post, et enlever les trois derniers mots.


Bah non il avance tout seul comme un grand vers la falaise, t'aime pas le base-jump ?  



			
				je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> décidement ca s'arrange pas pour toi mon pti sup'mo , continue avec tes allusions SM c'est ce qui te va le mieux. Pourquoi pas un truc sadique sur une femme voilée ??


pasqu'on va se régaler   


			
				je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> alors on peut se foutre de la gueule des femmes mais fo pas titiller le monsieur, ou peut être que je suis allé trop loin....


qu'est-ce que je disais


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> fais le toi-même superman.... bah alors je vous fais pas rire ????



Je crois qu'on ne s'est pas très bien compris. Moi, j'ai la machine à baffe. Et toi, tu te tiens en face d'elle. Si tu veux vraiment l'essayer, continues. Mais si tu veux me faire rire, il va falloir que tu uses sacrément tes neurones. Alors c'est toi qui édites, ou bien moi, je t'édite les fonds de culotte.


----------



## katelijn (8 Mars 2005)

Occupons le peuple, pendant ce temps là, il ne réfléchit pas


----------



## je hais les ordis (8 Mars 2005)

c'est de l'abus de pouvoir.....vous avez posé une question et je repond que je trouve pas ca si con la journée de la femme....peut être que la forme ne vous plait pas, j'en conviens je manque de délicatesse...ce nn'est pas trés grave et il ne faut pas tout prendre au pied de la lettre.....d'ailleurs sur le fond j'ai raison.


----------



## je hais les ordis (8 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah non il avance tout seul comme un grand vers la falaise, t'aime pas le base-jump ?
> 
> pasqu'on va se régaler
> qu'est-ce que je disais


 
j'espere que je ne t'ai pas trop véxé.....tu as l'air de m'en vouloir.....


----------



## jahrom (8 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> alors on peut se foutre de la gueule des femmes mais fo pas titiller le monsieur, ou peut être que je suis allé trop loin....



C'est a dire que "bande de cons" c'est pas top comme argument...
Soit tu es sérieux, au quel cas il s'agit d'une insulte.
Soit tu plaisantes, et dans ce cas personne n'a capté ton humour...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> j'espere que je ne t'ai pas trop véxé.....tu as l'air de m'en vouloir.....


Absolument pas, au contraire, t'as un peu du mal il me semble


----------



## je hais les ordis (8 Mars 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est a dire que "bande de cons" c'est pas top comme argument...
> Soit tu es sérieux, au quel cas il s'agit d'une insulte.
> Soit tu plaisantes, et dans ce cas personne n'a capté ton humour...


 
bon....c'est dur de devoir s'expliquer sur son humour ,d'ailleurs je sens que je vais avoir encore des réponses sympas, merci d'avance les amis , je vous aime tous !!!


----------



## lumai (8 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs sur le fond j'ai raison.



Là c'est ta forme qui est en question


----------



## abba zaba (8 Mars 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est a dire que "bande de cons" c'est pas top comme argument...



Comme argument, je sais pas, par contre, moi je trouve ça encore un peu trop gentil 

Peut-être qu'avec gros, à l'intérieur


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est ta forme qui est en question




`
Sacrée ... Soirée


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> bon....c'est dur de devoir s'expliquer sur son humour ,d'ailleurs je sens que je vais avoir encore des réponses sympas, merci d'avance les amis , je vous aime tous !!!



Se vexera qui voudra bien se sentir vexé, il y a des mots bien plus blessant qu'un "bande de con" employé au bar, mais valà, c'est un peu plus renard dans la forme.  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (8 Mars 2005)

Mille bisous aux filles de macgé.  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Mars 2005)

Y'en a bien mille, là ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Se vexera qui voudra bien se sentir vexé, il y a des mots bien plus blessant qu'un "bande de con" employé au bar, mais valà, c'est un peu plus renard dans la forme.  :rateau:



Voire même carrément coyote


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être qu'avec gros, à l'intérieur



Tant que c'est propre...  :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> bah alors je vous fais pas rire ????



Beaucoup, j'adore les ricochets.


----------



## jahrom (8 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Se vexera qui voudra bien se sentir vexé, il y a des mots bien plus blessant qu'un "bande de con" employé au bar, mais valà, c'est un peu plus renard dans la forme. :rateau:



C'est à dire que "bande de connes" ça passerai mieux dans un bar... :casse:


----------



## Dedalus (8 Mars 2005)

Pour en revenir à la méthode de drague (puisque tel est le titre du thread), bah j'en suis pas persuadé du tout 
C'est comme l'écrevisse de Thoreau, qui dit « je ne suis pas une écrevisse, je suis moi.» Ben chaque femme veut être appréciée pour elle-même et non parce qu'elle est une femme.. enfin je crois
Voilà c'était mon instant Bouvard et Pécuchet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire que "bande de connes" ça passerai mieux dans un bar... :casse:



Beaucoup plus renard que ça :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Se vexera qui voudra bien se sentir vexé, il y a des mots bien plus blessant qu'un "bande de con" employé au bar, mais valà, c'est un peu plus renard dans la forme.  :rateau:



pas mieux


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> c'est de l'abus de pouvoir.....vous avez posé une question et je repond que je trouve pas ca si con la journée de la femme....peut être que la forme ne vous plait pas, j'en conviens je manque de délicatesse...ce nn'est pas trés grave et il ne faut pas tout prendre au pied de la lettre.....d'ailleurs sur le fond j'ai raison.



tiens, un ptit truc que j'ai pas sorti depuis longtemps et qui me parait, là, parfaitement approprié... c'est cadeau... si si, ça me fait plaisir    


> "C'est une grande misére que de n'avoir assez d'esprit pour bien parler.. ni assez de jugement pour se taire..." (J. de la Bruyère 1645-1696)


----------



## abba zaba (8 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tiens, un ptit truc que j'ai pas sorti depuis longtemps et qui me parait, là, parfaitement approprié... c'est cadeau... si si, ça me fait plaisir



Et copier coller des citations, c'est une grande richesse ? :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Et copier coller des citations, c'est une grande richesse ? :rateau:



tu devrais quand même la lire...


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> La journée de la femme, ou plutot devrions nous dire La journée des femmes!
> Mais lesquelles?  (...)


_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard_

zut.  :love:


----------



## abba zaba (8 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> pas mieux


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire que "bande de connes" ça passerai mieux dans un bar... :casse:



Je sais que la chasse à courre vient d'être interdite en angleterre mais ce n'est pas une raison pour ne pas faire un effort.


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> fais le toi-même superman.... bah alors je vous fais pas rire ????






			
				je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> c'est de l'abus de pouvoir.....vous avez posé une question et je repond que je trouve pas ca si con la journée de la femme....peut être que la forme ne vous plait pas, j'en conviens je manque de délicatesse...ce nn'est pas trés grave et il ne faut pas tout prendre au pied de la lettre.....d'ailleurs sur le fond j'ai raison.



Bon, ça suffit, maintenant.
"je hais les ordis", je t'ai demandé d'éditer et de corriger ton post, parce que le "bande de cons" qui le ponctuait n'étant accompagné d'aucun signe d'ironie quelconque, était à prendre et à lire au premier degré. En conséquence de quoi, c'était une injure aux posteurs qui te précédaient.
Je t'invitais donc, soit a introduire la marque d'un degré d'humour qui l'aurait rendu acceptable, soit à faire amende honorable et à l'effacer.
Non seulement tu ne le fais pas, mais tu insistes.
Alors je vais t'apprendre deux ou trois petits trucs sur comment fonctionne ce forum.

1. Ici, ceux qui décident de ce qui reste publié ou pas sont les modérateurs. Et j'en suis un. Et quand je parle en tant que modérateur, j'écris avec cette belle couleur verte de la modération, pour qu'il n'y ait pas d'équivoque.
Tu peux argumenter la décision, la trouver injuste, maugréer dans ton coin, appeler tes copains à la rescousse, tout ce que tu veux.
Mais c'est comme ça.

2. Quand je te demande sérieusement de faire quelque chose, tu le fais, ou je te sanctionne en t'empêchant pendant une période limitée de poster avec ton pseudo.
En l'espèce, c'est exactement ce qui va se passer. Tu auras deux jours pour méditer sur mon pouvoir, et tes abus.

3. Les discussions sur les abus de pouvoirs supposés des modérateurs et des administrateurs ne trouvent pas place dans le Bar, mais dans un forum dédié aux discussions sur le fonctionnement du site. Comme tu n'es pas le premier à penser que nous sommes des despotes, je ne saurais que trop te conseiller de lire certaines discussions précédentes avant d'éventuellement te lancer dans tes récriminations personnelles.

Sur ce, fermons le ban.






Ah, une dernière chose :



			
				machin en boulet rouge a dit:
			
		

> Je fais sûrurement une connerie là, mais dans ce thread, je trouve pas que ce soit "Je Hais Les Ordis" qui mérite la palme de l'humour du plus mauvais goût... et ta virile démonstration de force me paraît un poil démeusurée



Cher(e) petit(e) auvergnat(e), 
C'est sans vulgarité aucune que je te le dis : ton avis ne m'ébranle pas le moins du monde.


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2005)

On poste vraiment n'importe quoi dans ce bar.    :love:


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2005)

Rhaaaaaaaa le modérateur mâle en pleine expression de sa puissance rugissante. C'est impressionnant. On dirait un lion dans le Serengeti. :love:


----------



## abba zaba (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Cher(e) petit(e) auvergnat(e),


  



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est sans vulgarité aucune que je te le dis : ton avis ne m'ébranle pas le moins du monde.



Je n'en attendais pas moins, mon avis n'avait pour seule ambition que d'être donné, tu me vois néanmoins honoré par l'abscence de vulgarité dans ta conclusion...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

j'ai lu que on distribue pleins de bizouzzz par ici

j'en prends un au vol et je repart   



merci  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Malow (8 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> _Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard_
> 
> zut.  :love:



merci...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Voilà. Bisous mes chéri(e)s.



"Mes" :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> "Mes" :mouais:





là voila jalouse et possessive !!!!!


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là voila jalouse et possessive !!!!!



C'est nouveau ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2005)

rezba gentleman gratouilleur a dit:
			
		

> C'est nouveau ?



Pour moi, ce sera une gratouille derrière l'oreille


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> je vous aime tous !!!



Mais comment peut on laisser dire saloperies pareilles !!!

Modération nom de bip de bordel à bip de pompe à bip !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

pauvre rezba, fût le suivant sur la liste


----------



## Foguenne (8 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment peut on laisser dire saloperies pareilles !!!
> 
> Modération nom de bip de bordel à bip de pompe à bip !!!!



Oui, que ce passe-t-il ?     

(j'ai cru comprendre que l'auteur de ce post lapidaire était au purgatoire pour 48H00...  )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 pas la peine de décodeur c'est en clair !!! a dit:
			
		

> "Mes" :mouais:



Historiquement la phrase est "Mais Euh" pas "Mes"


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ça suffit, maintenant.
> "je hais les ordis", je t'ai demandé d'éditer et de corriger ton post, parce que le "bande de cons" qui le ponctuait n'étant accompagné d'aucun signe d'ironie quelconque, était à prendre et à lire au premier degré. En conséquence de quoi, c'était une injure aux posteurs qui te précédaient.
> Je t'invitais donc, soit a introduire la marque d'un degré d'humour qui l'aurait rendu acceptable, soit à faire amende honorable et à l'effacer.
> Non seulement tu ne le fais pas, mais tu insistes.
> ...


et voila il a cassé l'jouet


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

faut dire qu'il a bien cherché aussi :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

23 h 55... La journée est bientôt terminée

Je ne peux toujours pas dire "Femmes ; je vous aime"... trop démago...
J'en aime certaines. celles que j'ai pris la peine de tenter de connaître ; en vain parfois. En atteignant souvent les limites de ma propre patience, de ma propre tolèrance ... Celles ci, amies, amantes, simples copines, m'ont fait un petit peu évoluer et m'ont  laissè sur les bras un tas de questions sans réponses. Les mêmes m'ont également lègué un bon paquet de doutes sur moi même... Merci du cadeau... Sans ironie aucune.
Beaucoup me laissent insensible... Et c'est bien mieux ainsi.
Je n'en ai pas encore rencontré que je puisse réellement détester...
Je n'ai pas de vision attendrie, condescendante et formatée sur la gent féminine... et j'espère que la réciproque est vraie chez bon nombre de femmes... Peut être un espoir, ainsi, d'aboutir un jour à des rapports plus sains et sereins ; dégagés des clichés punaisés par nos éducations
C'est du vrac... Quand je parle des femmes, par contre, je n'arrive toujours pas à mettre de l'ordre dans mes idées...


----------



## rezba (9 Mars 2005)

Dire qu'il a fallu attendre que cette journée soit finie pour qu'enfin on y trouve un post de cette qualité, ça laisse rêveur sur les progrès accomplis par tant d'années de luttes féministes. :love:


----------



## loudjena (9 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Tiens on peut lancer un fil : quelle journée voulez-vous instaurer ?


La journée de l'amour à mort.


----------



## macelene (9 Mars 2005)

mais aujourd'hui c encore ma journée de femme...

Je ne vous demande rien... vous les Hommes... si en fait.... ce dont nous avons besoin je crois...  c'est d'être câlinées, d'être caressées, d'être touchées ... de douceur..  d'être Aimées tout simplement...  

C'est l'Amuurrrrr  à Mots...   pour une amie très tendre...







ps: Patoch...


----------



## toys (9 Mars 2005)

pour quoi faut il une journée spécial. tous les jours je vous le dirait si il le faut 

FEMMES JE VOUS AIME DE TOUT MON COEUR .


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Dire qu'il a fallu attendre que cette journée soit finie pour qu'enfin on y trouve un post de cette qualité, ça laisse rêveur sur les progrès accomplis par tant d'années de luttes féministes. :love:


 

Mais qu'on leur arrache les burnes une bonne fois !!!!

Pardon ??? ............. hum.......pas de burne ??

Remarquez c'est peut être un début d'explication...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ce dont nous avons besoin je crois...  c'est d'être câlinées, d'être caressées, d'être touchées ... de douceur..  d'être Aimées tout simplement...



*Présent !*


----------



## mado (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 23 h 55... La journée est bientôt terminée
> 
> Je ne peux toujours pas dire "Femmes ; je vous aime"... trop démago...
> J'en aime certaines. celles que j'ai pris la peine de tenter de connaître ; en vain parfois. En atteignant souvent les limites de ma propre patience, de ma propre tolèrance ... Celles ci, amies, amantes, simples copines, m'ont fait un petit peu évoluer et m'ont laissè sur les bras un tas de questions sans réponses. Les mêmes m'ont également lègué un bon paquet de doutes sur moi même... Merci du cadeau... Sans ironie aucune.
> ...



 

T'en connais des comme toi sur le continent ? 
Enfin dans le sud, le mieux ce serait Montpellier, et tant qu'à faire le Centre Ville, côté mer..
Comment ça exigeante ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> La journée de l'amour à mort.


tu parles des positions léthales du kamasutra ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Historiquement la phrase est "Mais Euh" pas "Mes"



Je te charge de traduire la prochaine sur la liste


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Une bonne journée à toutes les poufs. 


3...2...1.........exclusion


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2005)

Le féminisme n'est pas fait pour durer, alors cela n'a aucune importance. Idem pour la journée de la femme : il suffit de regarder dans la rue pour se rendre compte que de femmes il y en a de moins en moins. Ca vire à la débandade (si je puis dire) dans les rangs et les porte-drapeaux sont souvent ceux qui ont le moins tripoté les canons, puisque les moins bléssés. Et en rapport hommes-femmes tout comme au conflit, être entier signifie souvent n'avoir pas senti le souffle brûlant de l'action sur sa peau.

Pour celles qui considéreraient que l'absence d'attributs mâles et des poumons surdéveloppés suffisent a faire le moine et qu'une petite moue éveille l'apétit du chat, j'attire l'attention sur l'Ornythorinx : un bec et des pattes de canard ne font pas un canard. Et encore, l'animal ne choisit pas sa parure, ce qui lui permet de plaider non coupable sur l'emballage.

En ce qui me concerne, je veux bien féter les femmes, mais pas les canards. Je propose donc que cette journée soit officiellement débaptisée pour la renommer en "journée de la danse", majorité faisant loi.
Si j'approuve que les femmes, les vraies, soient mon égal sans être mon égo -évitant toutefois de leur parler d'homme à homme, je refuse de m'égaliser avec des ersatz !
Dans cette journée, que fait-on des fausses femmes ? Celles qui s'habillent et parlent comme des hommes, considèrent que la féminité est une tare et confondent fard mal appliqué -décor pitoyable d'une pièce pour laquelle il y a toujours des places libres- avec phare, lumineux guide au fond d'une pupille nous guidant vers des marées d'équivoques si puissantes qu'elles nous laissent écumants de montées d'adrénaline en descentes de lits ? On les pose et on ne retient rien ?

Je lève l'encre et me réserve pour la fête des mers. En voici une qui ne nécessite pas de boussole et m'a autorisé un jour à manoeuvrer pour lever les voiles en toute insécurité. Une dont les profondeurs ne m'attirent pas, me permettant de juste apprécier son horizon sans arrière pensées.

Et pour revenir aux vraies femmes, celles de la fête des paires, je leur offre en cette journée l'insolitude et mes pensées les plus salaces, symbole absolu de ma faiblesse !


----------



## rezba (9 Mars 2005)

Si je suis Johnson, je veux bien que tu sois Masters. !  :love:


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si je suis Johnson, je veux bien que tu sois Masters. !  :love:



Et vice*s* versa ?!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Et si on laissait les femmes être ce qu'elles souhaitent ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et si on laissait les femmes être ce qu'elles souhaitent ?



*Trop dangereux !     *


----------



## mado (9 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le féminisme n'est pas fait pour durer, alors cela n'a aucune importance. Idem pour la journée de la femme : il suffit de regarder dans la rue pour se rendre compte que de femmes il y en a de moins en moins. Ca vire à la débandade (si je puis dire) dans les rangs et les porte-drapeaux sont souvent ceux qui ont le moins tripoté les canons, puisque les moins bléssés. Et en rapport hommes-femmes tout comme au conflit, être entier signifie souvent n'avoir pas senti le souffle brûlant de l'action sur sa peau.
> 
> Pour celles qui considéreraient que l'absence d'attributs mâles et des poumons surdéveloppés suffisent a faire le moine et qu'une petite moue éveille l'apétit du chat, j'attire l'attention sur l'Ornythorinx : un bec et des pattes de canard ne font pas un canard. Et encore, l'animal ne choisit pas sa parure, ce qui lui permet de plaider non coupable sur l'emballage.
> 
> ...



Vraies femmes, fausses femmes ? 
Remarque je me dis souvent que je ne suis pas une _vraie_ fille. Et j'en suis plutôt contente globalement .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et si on laissait les femmes être ce qu'elles souhaitent ?



Ben, oui... tout simplement... Si elles veulent bien nous laisser être comme on est


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Trop dangereux !     *



Voilà  tout est dit


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et si on laissait les femmes être ce qu'elles souhaitent ?



Dans un cas on la souhaite, dans l'autre on la laisse !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dans un cas on la souhaite, dans l'autre on la laisse !



Parfois c'est pas plus mal


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ben, oui... tout simplement... Si elles veulent bien nous laisser être comme on est



ce n'est pas moi qui vais parler de "vrais ou faux" hommes


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dans un cas on la souhaite, dans l'autre on la laisse !



Certains les souhaitent en laisse...


----------



## jahrom (9 Mars 2005)

N'oublions pas que la Femme est un *H*omme comme les autres...
C'est la tout le paradoxe...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas moi qui vais parler de "vrais ou faux" hommes



Honêtement, je me suis toujours battu l'oeil de savoir si j'étais un vrai ou un faux homme... C'est tellement vide de sens pour moi...


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Parfois c'est pas plus mal



Et pourtant, tant d'elles souhaitent qu'on leur passe une laisse, et tant de nous qu'elles nous délacent !


----------



## mado (9 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant, tant d'elles souhaitent qu'on leur passe une laisse, et tant de nous qu'elles nous délacent !



délacent ou délassent ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Honêtement, je me suis toujours battu l'oeil de savoir si j'étais un vrai ou un faux homme... C'est tellement vide de sens pour moi...



Je te rejoins là dessus, être un "vrai", un qui en a, des muscles, du poil sur le torse et je sais pas quoi d'autre. Encore un beau moyen d'entretenir des complexes... 

La sensibilité se conjugue aussi au masculin.


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> délacent ou délassent ?



A ton avis ?!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> délacent ou délassent ?



pourquoi "ou"   

"et" est aussi bien  :rateau:


----------



## mado (9 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi "ou"
> 
> "et" est aussi bien  :rateau:



Evidemment !  c'est lié, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> c'est lié, non ?



:affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:

j'ai rien demandé, moi


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment !  c'est lié, non ?



Pas spécialement : mal fait cela peut être très lassant...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est tellement vide de sens pour moi...



Pour moi aussi  mais le penser ... par contre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi aussi  mais le penser ... par contre



... Je n'y pense jamais... Trop occupé à essayer d'être tout simplement humain en tentant de digérer et d'assumer toutes les contradictions que ça entraîne :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Je n'y pense jamais... Trop occupé à essayer d'être tout simplement humain en tentant de digérer et d'assumer toutes les contradictions que ça entraîne :rose:



je ne parlais pas forcément de toi  je disais penser des catégories "vrai(e)s/faux(sses) " ce n'est pas vide de sens ! 

Et sinon je suis assez d'accord avec ce que tu dis !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et si on laissait les femmes être ce qu'elles souhaitent ?


Entièrement d'accord tant que c'est assumé, c'est vrai des deux cotés ce genre de remarques


----------



## mado (9 Mars 2005)

En tous cas un vent nouveau semble souffler sur le sud, à vous lire Patochman et -dc- 
Plutôt une bonne nouvelle


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas un vent nouveau semble souffler sur le sud, à vous lire Patochman et -dc-
> Plutôt une bonne nouvelle



Rebele à l'éducation Sudiste. Alambic à névroses... Et j'avais pas besoin de ça


----------



## macelene (9 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas un vent nouveau semble souffler sur le sud, à vous lire Patochman et -dc-
> Plutôt une bonne nouvelle



oui, et il souffle fort...    très fort même...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord tant que c'est assumé, c'est vrai des deux cotés ce genre de remarques



j'ai jamais dit le contraire !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Plus de casfque


Plus de casque? Hé! C'est toi,là, sur la photo de l'avatar? .... Vé la pitchoune!!!!


----------



## Muti (9 Mars 2005)

ben dis donc !faut être sévèrement burné pour s'aventurer ds ce genre de<< thread>>!(c'est bien comme ça qu' on dit?)Je prouve que j'en ai,bien qu' étant une vraie femme,et ne vous permettant aucun doute à ce sujet,enfin ,mouaih ,la journée des femmes c'est assez bidon en effet ,pour ma part je préfère Noël, ça permet de croire au père du même nom  au moins une fois ds l'année!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> ben dis donc !faut être sévèrement burné pour s'aventurer ds ce genre de<< thread>>!(c'est bien comme ça qu' on dit?)Je prouve que j'en ai,bien qu' étant une vraie femme,et ne vous permettant aucun doute à ce sujet,enfin ,mouaih ,la journée des femmes c'est assez bidon en effet ,pour ma part je préfère Noël, ça permet de croire au père du même nom  au moins une fois ds l'année!



Pour ce thread ; c'est comme dans les saloon de westerns... On remet ses burnes au sherif à l'entrée...


----------



## krystof (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce thread ; c'est comme dans les saloon de westerns... On remet ses burnes au sherif à l'entrée...




Et il faut aussi se méfier de ceux qui tirent plus vite que leur ombre.


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2005)

Les miennes sont cachées le long de ma jambe : le shériff n'a rien vu !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Honêtement, je me suis toujours battu l'oeil de savoir si j'étais un vrai ou un faux homme... C'est tellement vide de sens pour moi...



Au (très)fond(s) nous ne sommes que des jeunes hommes :

_Here are the young men, the weight on their shoulders,
Here are the young men, well where have they been?
...
_


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> ben dis donc !faut être sévèrement burné pour s'aventurer ds ce genre de<< thread>>!(c'est bien comme ça qu' on dit?)Je prouve que j'en ai,bien qu' étant une vraie femme,et ne vous permettant aucun doute à ce sujet,enfin ,mouaih ,la journée des femmes c'est assez bidon en effet ,pour ma part je préfère Noël, ça permet de croire au père du même nom  au moins une fois ds l'année!


tu parles du 14 février ?


----------



## aricosec (9 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et il faut aussi se méfier de ceux qui tirent plus vite que leur ombre.


.
on m'a appelé


----------



## krystof (9 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> on m'a appelé



Calme toi Old Timer, tu vas encore nous faire une crise...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Au (très)fond(s) nous ne sommes que des jeunes hommes :
> 
> _Here are the young men, the weight on their shoulders,
> Here are the young men, well where have they been?
> ...



Arrête! Tu m'excites... :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Arrête! Tu m'excites... :rose:



Tu perds le contrôle ?     

(Pour revenir un peu dans le sujet) Je te souligne que je suis un homme bien marié avec une épouse qui a ce qui faut là où il le faut


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas un vent nouveau semble souffler sur le sud, à vous lire Patochman et -dc-
> Plutôt une bonne nouvelle


 
Le sud vous emmerde.

Gentiment, certes, mais avec frénésie...


----------



## jahrom (9 Mars 2005)

Moi ça me fait marrer ce genre de débat 

Observons la nature : il y a dans toutes les espèces un dominé et un dominant...
D'ailleurs, c'est pas forcément le mâle qui domine...

Reste à savoir si l'espèce humaine se rapproche des mantes religieuses...:mouais:


----------



## rezba (9 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> (Pour revenir un peu dans le sujet) Je te souligne que je suis un homme bien marié avec une épouse qui a ce qui faut là où il le faut



Ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet....



C'est quoi le sujet ?


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

le sud, le sud... c'est vite dit...

Si vous connaissiez certaines paroisses irlandaises    

ou norvégiennes et même scandinaves en général, dans un autre genre - peut-être bien pire, car le mépris puritain de la femme s'y cache sous le masque de la libération des m½urs


----------



## mado (9 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet....



J'osais pas le dire ! 

Merci


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> le sud, le sud... c'est vite dit...
> 
> Si vous connaissiez certaines paroisses irlandaises
> 
> ou norvégiennes et même scandinaves en général, dans un autre genre - peut-être bien pire, car le mépris puritain de la femme s'y cache sous le masque de la libération des m½urs



Je pense bien... Le mépris des femmes n'est hélas pas l'apanage que d'une seule culture, religion, époque ou contrée... Mais on aimme souvent le dénoncer chez les autres pour se dédouaner...


----------



## mado (9 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> le sud, le sud... c'est vite dit...
> 
> Si vous connaissiez certaines paroisses irlandaises
> 
> ou norvégiennes et même scandinaves en général, dans un autre genre - peut-être bien pire, car le mépris puritain de la femme s'y cache sous le masque de la libération des m½urs



T'as sûrement (malheureusement) raison. Je connais peu ces endroits là. En tous cas moins que ce sud, où j'ai débarqué il y a une dizaine d'années. Et où j'ai ressenti une vraie différence dans les rapports hommes/femmes. Ceci étant c'est de moins en moins vrai.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'osais pas le dire !
> 
> Merci



c'est fait


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

je lis de travers ou quoi ?? 

hier c'etait les fleurs......aujourd'hui le baton .....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je lis de travers ou quoi ??
> 
> hier c'etait les fleurs......aujourd'hui le baton .....



après demain la carotte   en plus cela rend aimable   j'en mange beaucoup


----------



## Muti (9 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu parles du 14 février ?


je vois qu'il y a des privilégiés qui ont le droit de les garder et qui s'en cognent de la journée de la femme ,quant au lendemain j'te dis pas!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'as sûrement (malheureusement) raison. Je connais peu ces endroits là. En tous cas moins que ce sud, où j'ai débarqué il y a une dizaine d'années. Et où j'ai ressenti une vraie différence dans les rapports hommes/femmes. Ceci étant c'est de moins en moins vrai.


 

Ici on sait vivre, c'est tout !!


----------



## macelene (9 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ici on sait vivre, c'est tout !!



ben tiens donc...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2005)

Toi file dans ta cuisine... 

Et arrête de tourner en rond ou je te cloue l'autre pieds !!


----------



## macelene (9 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi file dans ta cuisine...
> 
> Et arrête de tourner en rond ou je te cloue l'autre pieds !!



Tu sais quoi SonnyLove ©... ?   ben ...  je fais ce que je veux ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et arrête de tourner en rond ou je te cloue l'autre pieds !!


  
un ouvrage intéréssant que je tiens à ta disposition, car il doit être pratiquement introuvable...
Un inventaire très exhaustif de plusieurs siècles de créativité débridée...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> un ouvrage intéréssant que je tiens à ta disposition, car il doit être pratiquement introuvable...
> Un inventaire très exhaustif de plusieurs siècles de créativité débridée...




olaaaa      toi !!!!


sonny l'a deja surement lu

et je te prie de respecter la charte !!!!! :mouais: 


un sonny sa suffit !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> olaaaa
> et je te prie de respecter la charte !!!!! :mouais:



... Ah? en quoi ceci n'est pas conforme à la charte??? ...


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Ah? en quoi ceci n'est pas conforme à la charte??? ...



Faut juste lire... 

Extrait :

_"...En utilisant ce service, nous considérons que vous n'utiliserez pas les Forums pour publier du contenu faux, diffamatoire, injurieux, vulgaire, haineux, harcelant, obscène, sacrilège, orienté sexuellement, menaçant, violant...."

_Et SB, il est tout ça à la fois !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Faut juste lire...
> 
> Extrait :
> 
> ...



... sauf que le bouquin en question est un essai très sérieux et non une apologie... par contre, c'est un vrai inventaire de toutes les saloperies qui peuvent naître dans un esprit humain


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (...) Pour celles qui considéreraient que l'absence d'attributs mâles et des poumons surdéveloppés suffisent a faire le moine et qu'une petite moue éveille l'apétit du chat, j'attire l'attention sur l'Ornythorinx : un bec et des pattes de canard ne font pas un canard. Et encore, l'animal ne choisit pas sa parure, ce qui lui permet de plaider non coupable sur l'emballage.(...)



Le bel appeau offert pour la fête des pères ne suffit pas toujours à trouver l'oiseau rare. Le chasseur à l'oeil aiguisé saura bien trouver l'oiseau rare là où il ne semble rien y avoir.


----------



## mado (9 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ici on sait vivre, c'est tout !!



Bah, c'est l'autre côté du Rhône. pas le même monde


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Faut juste lire...
> 
> Extrait :
> 
> ...


 
C'est vrai que je suis assez "orienté" sexuellement parlant...


----------



## loudjena (9 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que je suis assez "orienté" sexuellement parlant...


Ben oui ça on sait, tu nous explique tout le temps que tu as ton froc sous les genoux et que ça usine  So keep going !


----------



## macelene (9 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bah, c'est l'autre côté du Rhône. pas le même monde


 

  ah bon...   et zont quoi de plus de l'autre côté du Rhône... ??


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah bon...   et zont quoi de plus de l'autre côté du Rhône... ??



je ne vois aucune différence, enfin c'est l'avis de quelqu'un qui est de l'autre coté de la loire :rateau:


----------



## rezba (9 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah bon...   et zont quoi de plus de l'autre côté du Rhône... ??



Et bien, depuis la fracture onthologique de l'invasion par les wizigoths (chez nous), et les ostrogoths (en provence), ça n'a plus rien à voir.
C'est en tout cas ce que répète à l'envie l'ex-maire de Montpellier, Georgescu le Grand.

Donc, c'est pas pareil.
Vous les avignonais, c'est différent, vous avez le cul entre deux rives.


----------



## krystof (9 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah bon...   et zont quoi de plus de l'autre côté du Rhône... ??



Pourquoi "de plus" ?

Peut-être qu'ils ont des choses différentes, ou en moins, comme la bêtise    :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi "de plus" ?
> 
> Peut-être qu'ils ont des choses différentes, ou en moins, comme la bêtise    :rateau:



Cambrés comme ils le sont d'après Rezba, ce ne serait pas du tout étonnant !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous les avignonais, c'est différent, vous avez le cul entre deux rives.




et au milieu coule la riviere


----------



## macelene (9 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi "de plus" ?
> 
> Peut-être qu'ils ont des choses différentes, ou en moins, comme la bêtise  :rateau:


 


   ben oui...  nul n'est parfait...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2005)

enfin une nouvelle bataille est-ouest


----------



## mado (9 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah bon...   et zont quoi de plus de l'autre côté du Rhône... ??



Choisissons la Camargue pour en discuter à l'occasion


----------



## loudjena (9 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le sujet ?



"Un auditrice - Depuis vingt ans qu'on parle de féminisme, il a fait de grands pas , cette énorme différence, cette différence est naturelle d'accord, mais ce que je ne comprends pas encore c'est pourquoi les féministes sont contre les hommes*! Qu'est que l'on a contre les hommes ? [...] Alors pourquoi cette bagarre puisque l'on a une nature propre en chacun de nous et que c'est complètement explicable ?

Elisabeth Badinter -* Ce sont les femmes qui ont inauguré un changement, tout simplement parce qu'elles ne voulaient plus du système de pouvoir précédent. C'est ça la question. C'était un système de pouvoir, ce qu'on appelle le patriarcat, qui leur donnait un sentiment, et pas seulement un sentiment, mais une réalité d'exclusion, d'oppression. Il n'y a jamais eu volonté d'inverser ce système de pouvoir : les femmes n'ont jamais demandé le pouvoir mais seulement le partage du pouvoir. Malheureusement, on ne peut pas demander à un maître de céder une partie de son pouvoir. Les maîtres résistent toujours. Quand vous demandez à celui qui a tout de donner une part de ce qu'il a, parce que vous trouvez que vous n'en avez pas assez, tous les exemples prouvent qu'il faut le lui arracher de force. Vous avez le sentiment qu'il y a la guerre parce que c'est la parole des plus radicales qui a été la plus publique. On a beaucoup ri, moqué, ironisé, combattu le discours féministe, qu'on a volontiers caricaturé. Tant et si bien que les filles qui ont vingt ans aujourd'hui ne veulent surtout plus l'étiquette féministe. C'est le résultat de la caricature. Pourtant, en réalité, nous savons bien qu'il n'y a pas eu une si grande guerre que ça !"

Ça me parait assez bien dit, sans l'animausité ni la véhémence si coutumières au discours caricatural.


----------



## krystof (9 Mars 2005)

Le pouvoir ne se donne pas (je rajouterais qu'il ne se partage pas non plus), il se prend  :rateau:


----------



## loudjena (9 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le pouvoir ne se donne pas (je rajouterais qu'il ne se partage pas non plus), il se prend  :rateau:



Oui, c'est bien pour ça qu'il y a des... comment dire ? Des frictions, des tensions !


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi "de plus" ?
> 
> Peut-être qu'ils ont des choses différentes, ou en moins, comme la bêtise    :rateau:



Quand je vais dans le centre, ou plus loin, j'ai toujours des frissons d'angoisse, rien que de voir les têstasses des gens...


----------



## Bassman (9 Mars 2005)

bon ca y est c'est passé la journée des femmes, alors faut qu'elles arrêtent de nous gonfler maintenant.

Ca devient une habitude de sortir de la cuisine chez elles....  

:love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca devient une habitude de sortir de la cuisine chez elles....
> :love: :love:



Si c'est pour aller acheter un fer à repasser ou une machine à laver, ça va


----------



## mado (9 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pour aller acheter un fer à repasser ou une machine à laver, ça va


-dc- ? :mouais:
Nîmes est donc passé de l'autre côté du Rhône ? Et on m'a pas prévenue ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> -dc- ? :mouais:
> Nîmes est donc passé de l'autre côté du Rhône ? Et on m'a pas prévenue ?



Une crue soudaine ... Ca arrive, à la fonte des neiges


----------



## macelene (9 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bon ca y est c'est passé la journée des femmes, alors faut qu'elles arrêtent de nous gonfler maintenant.
> 
> Ca devient une habitude de sortir de la cuisine chez elles....
> 
> :love: :love:



 ben oui tous les jours...

  kes tu crois...


----------



## macelene (9 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, depuis la fracture onthologique de l'invasion par les wizigoths (chez nous), et les ostrogoths (en provence), ça n'a plus rien à voir.
> C'est en tout cas ce que répète à l'envie l'ex-maire de Montpellier, Georgescu le Grand.
> 
> Donc, c'est pas pareil.
> Vous les avignonais, c'est différent, vous avez le cul entre deux rives.



   le cul entre deux rives...   non pas moi...   en plus c juste un pays d'adoption...  

alors...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> le cul entre deux rives...   non pas moi...   en plus c juste un pays d'adoption...
> 
> alors...



ceci dit, l'été quand il fait trop chaud... c'est pas mal... ça apporte un peu de fraicheur...


----------



## macelene (9 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pour aller acheter un fer à repasser ou une machine à laver, ça va



tu sais quoi DC...  le fer à repasser tu...  bon


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pour aller acheter un fer à repasser ou une machine à laver, ça va





ben non tu vois

moi pour acheter le fer a repasser
(dailleur je me demande bien qui va l'utiliser suremant pas moi en tt cas)
je vais dans mon salon , je m'installe devant un joli ecran blanc ,
je commande et je paye avec la cb de l'homme


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben non tu vois
> 
> moi pour acheter le fer a repasser
> je vais dans mon salon , je m'installe devant un joli ecran blanc ,
> je commande et je paye avec la cb de l'homme



... ben si tu l'utilise après, ça va !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> ... ben si tu l'utilise après, ça va !




ben t'as encore rien compris : 

de 1 , un super fer vapeur designer sa fait envie aux copines 

de 2 , un super  vapeur en vertical sa suffit pour deplisser les eventuels plis laissé par le seche linge !!!

de 3 , je l'utilise pas plus que 4 fois par an


----------



## macelene (9 Mars 2005)

vous savez quoi... "on s'en tape le zizi sur le paillasson..." 

  :mouais:  voilà ce que ma fille me sort ce soir au dîner...


SonnyLove ©  ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> vous savez quoi... "on s'en tape le zizi sur le paillasson..."
> 
> :mouais:  voilà ce que ma fille me sort ce soir au dîner...
> 
> ...



Hélène... va falloir acheter un poulailler je pense...


----------



## Macounette (9 Mars 2005)

Ahhh les fers à repasser :love:
Super pratiques pour garder sa ligne  

C'est génial en tant qu'outil pour la muscu. le premier (mâle) qui morfle s'en prend un sur la tronche  :love:


----------



## nato kino (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> de 3 , je l'utilise pas plus que 4 fois par an



Oui, une lessive par trimestre c'est bien assez !!  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui, une lessive par trimestre c'est bien assez !!  :rateau:  :rateau:



tu as pas bien suivi.....  

le seche linge est pas fait pour seche les chiens non ?   


sinon, bon, on peut faire cela avec un fer ......et pas forcement repasser.....   


http://www.philips.be/fr/Assets/Downloadablefile/Elance_Lifestyle3-2469.jpg


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> de 3 , je l'utilise pas plus que 4 fois par an



ah tiens, eh moi qui repasse mes chemises une fois par semaine avec un fer que seules mes mains caressent... (design, extra et il ferait presque le café avec son filtre anti-tartre et anti-calcaire bréveté par calgonit)

ça doit être un coup des origines Wisigoths de ma mère ça ! 

bon, c'est pas tout mais faut pas que je me couche tard, je m'occupe des lessives demain !


----------



## nato kino (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le seche linge est pas fait pour seche les chiens non ?



Je confirme, les chiens n'apprécient que très moyennement de passer au sèche-linge.


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2005)

par contre les chats adorent !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

monsieurs , les maniaques du fer je vais vous laisser rever .....  










bonne nuit !!!!!!  :love:


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2005)

mouais... je préfère continuer de faire l'inverse... le boxer-short m'allant mieux qu'à Mackie !


----------



## nato kino (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> monsieurs , les maniaques du fer je vais vous laisser rever .....



Décidément tu as vraiment des goûts de chiottes ma pov' roberta. :affraid:  :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (10 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Décidément tu as vraiment des goûts de chiottes ma pov' roberta. :affraid:  :rateau:


Tu te trompes, c'est son évaluation de vos goûts à vous messieurs qui est de chiotte :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (10 Mars 2005)

la pauvre cherie, elle est bien mal barrée. Une vraie femme (de quelque sexe qu'elle soit) sait bien que de la lingerie aussi delicate ne resiste pas au fer a repasser


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

Merde mes strings


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> vous savez quoi... "on s'en tape le zizi sur le paillasson..."
> 
> :mouais:  voilà ce que ma fille me sort ce soir au dîner...



Que voilà un début prometteur !   C'est bien la fifille à sa maman :bebe:

_ceci dit, anatomiquement parlant, ça doit être kekchose de la voir faire_


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh les fers à repasser :love:
> Super pratiques pour garder sa ligne
> 
> C'est génial en tant qu'outil pour la muscu. le premier (mâle) qui morfle s'en prend un sur la tronche  :love:



non non, mon petit volcounet, c'est *APRES* l'avoir pris sur la tronche qu'il morfle à mon avis.

Tu voulais sans doute dire "qui moufte" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui, une lessive par trimestre c'est bien assez !!  :rateau:  :rateau:



Pis les strings à carreaux, c'est vite repassé


----------



## Berthold (10 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pis les strings à carreaux, c'est vite repassé


D'un string (à carreaux ou uni) ou d'un mouchoir, je choisis le mouchoir s'il s'agit de le repasser. Par contre je choisis le string s'il s'agit d'à ma femme le passer.

Ce thread s'est très nettement orienté repassage. Allez, deux grands classiques pour mémoire :









(C'est pas moi qu'ai commencé !)


----------



## Berthold (10 Mars 2005)

J'ai failli oublier celui-ci :


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Décidément tu as vraiment des goûts de chiottes ma pov' roberta. :affraid:  :rateau:






et ben zut alors
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















moi qui croiait bien faire en l'accordant a la couleur de ton avatar


----------



## krystof (10 Mars 2005)

Pour la journée de la femme, je lui ai apporté le café au lit le matin. Elle n'avait plus qu'à le moudre.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pour la journée de la femme, je lui ai apporté le café au lit le matin. Elle n'avait plus qu'à le moudre.



la prochaine fois, apportes le moulin avec


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pour la journée de la femme, je lui ai apporté le café au lit le matin. Elle n'avait plus qu'à le moudre.




ben alors , et le croissant  ?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors , et le croissant ?


 
C'est toi les croissants...


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2005)

*mumble* *mumble* *mumble*


----------



## mariposa (10 Mars 2005)

c'est pas une technique comme les autres.... elle est meilleure que les autres mais il faut sacrément bien maitriser!


----------



## rezba (10 Mars 2005)

Qu'est-ce qu'elle dit la nioubie ?  
 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> par contre les chats adorent !



:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

mariposa a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une technique comme les autres.... elle est meilleure que les autres mais il faut sacrément bien maitriser!



J'ai pas déjà vu cet avatar ? Dans le quinzième, peut-être ?


----------



## Dedalus (10 Mars 2005)

Nan, la rue Papillon, c'est dans le 9e arrondissement


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

mariposa a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une technique comme les autres.... elle est meilleure que les autres mais il faut sacrément bien maitriser!


Non


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Non



pâs mal comme début, mais est-il nécessaire de continuer sur cette lancée ?  :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Non


Si. Gaffe hein.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


comme d'hab' ça t'était pas destiné.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pâs mal comme début, mais est-il nécessaire de continuer sur cette lancée ?  :hein:  :rateau:



Non :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mars 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Non :rose:



En tout cas excellente maîtrise du smiley


----------

